# COD Black Ops.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Is it just me, or is anyone else dissapointed with Black Ops? I recently purchased it and have been playing it. I have played the Campaign and it was ok i suppose, and the online gaming i thought was terrible! I have reverted back to MW2 now, although the young lad is on Black Ops all the time.

I just think that there was alot of hype about a very average game!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Luckily I avoided this game due to the pathetic attitude of treyarch, but yes it seems almost everyone i have spoken to has said the same, there is even a moaning thread about black op's somehwere on here.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

LittleBigPlanet ftw!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive played all the modern warfare games and i really like some of the online formats they have got now with wager matches etc in black ops. I'm made up that they have got rid of tactical insertions as two mates could get a nuke in 2 mins so a lot less cheating going on upto now. I have to say that at the moment there are lots of issues with disconnections and the ps3's freezing up as i thought it was me at first but it's very common but i believe theres a patch coming soon to sort this out. Overall i think it just edges MW2


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Agreed! but i think thats because i'm simply addicted to Battle Field Bad Company 2! which is amazing!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

The majority of our office have gone back to MW2, BO was pants


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

wanner69 said:


> Ive played all the modern warfare games and i really like some of the online formats they have got now with wager matches etc in black ops. I'm made up that they have got rid of tactical insertions as two mates could get a nuke in 2 mins so a lot less cheating going on upto now. I have to say that at the moment there are lots of issues with disconnections and the ps3's freezing up as i thought it was me at first but it's very common but i believe theres a patch coming soon to sort this out. Overall i think it just edges MW2


Tactical insertions are still in the game


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

You just carnt use them in free for all matches.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

When I first started playing Black Ops after MW2, I really struggled to get into it. But been playing it regularly and really getting into it now. I think it just takes some getting used to, give it time.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im back on MW2 now, didnt realy enjoy black ops anywhere near as much as MW2, one bad thing with MW2 now is the amount of hacked lobby's  :wall:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Think its still pretty good.

Every Monday me and about 7-8 other mates all group up and have a few games for a few hours and its been a really good laugh and really enjoyed it.

I have to say I think I prefer the maps in MW2 but then Ive played that for a lot longer so maybe thats why. There are better game modes in BO (wager matches are quite addictive)

Main reason im not playing BO so much is I bought Just Cause 2 a couple of weeks ago, a seriously epic game.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

MW2 feels more polished BO ony feels 95% finished, In campain noticed glitches which done my head in, eg: when the guy you are following runs through a wall etc:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I just wish they'd fix the joining teams on the PS3. I've still not found a way to get it working to join a party.

The lag is terrible as well. Unload a full clip into someone, then die. Watch the kill cam back and you only just stepped around the corner. 

I still play it loads though


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I played it for a few days then stopped playing as found it a tad boring...prefer medal of honor and mw2, the only thing i like on blap ops is the little remote controlled cars i find them amusing


----------



## RustyBumper (Aug 3, 2010)

Kind of late posting this, but I prefer BO over MOH. MOH was just garbage. The rankings sucked and so did the maps. Now that BO and MOH have been out for a while, I'll have to see if I can pick up a copy of MW2 and BF at a good price.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jai said:


> When I first started playing Black Ops after MW2, I really struggled to get into it. But been playing it regularly and really getting into it now. I think it just takes some getting used to, give it time.


best way to describe it..im really into this game now! its alot better than mw2 when you get used to it. went back on mw2 the other day personally i felt like it was a rubbish game  probably just me though!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Millz said:


> I just wish they'd fix the joining teams on the* PS3.* I've still not found a way to get it working to join a party.
> 
> The lag is terrible as well. Unload a full clip into someone, then die. Watch the kill cam back and you only just stepped around the corner.
> 
> I still play it loads though


thats why your not a fan of it...if you want the best you have to pay for it
xbox FTW


----------

